# bearded dragon breaders in the uk



## smartymarty1990 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ok, so a while back when I had my little berdies there were lots of breeders in the UK who had there own website, but after looking recently, most seem to be out of date or just abandoned the sites, I am looking to get one or two after Christmas, can anyone point me towards the sites that still work and that are up to date, or even Facebook pages? If you can help that's great, thanks guys n girls


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Bearded Dragons are still one of the most popular bred reptiles in the UK - but the amount of people working with established, higher end morphs is very small. Most of the breeders (and I don't mean to offend anyone who posts in the classifieds here) are those who have some pets, keep a male and female together, incubate eggs and then sell the babies cheap.

It's been very hard for some of the more established breeders, as an absolutely influx of pet-bred bearded dragons dropped prices very low over the last few years, lower than most breeders could maintain. Unfortunately some very well established breeders have closed up shop over the last few years.

You can still find some by browsing the classified section.

I still breed limited amounts but as I'm also a shop, it's easier for me to do so. Here's my list https://www.facebook.com/reptilecymrucardiff/posts/883843488356935 (photos were taken when they were just born in July, still have some of each morph left).

If you are looking for colours I can also highly recommend Where Dragons Dwell

If you are just looking fora normal pet and nothing in the way of colours then gumtree and preloved, as well as our classifieds here, will find you some.


----------



## smartymarty1990 (Sep 16, 2015)

Athravan said:


> Bearded Dragons are still one of the most popular bred reptiles in the UK - but the amount of people working with established, higher end morphs is very small. Most of the breeders (and I don't mean to offend anyone who posts in the classifieds here) are those who have some pets, keep a male and female together, incubate eggs and then sell the babies cheap.
> 
> It's been very hard for some of the more established breeders, as an absolutely influx of pet-bred bearded dragons dropped prices very low over the last few years, lower than most breeders could maintain. Unfortunately some very well established breeders have closed up shop over the last few years.
> 
> ...


I did used to bread American and Italian leather back morphs my self years ago, but had to unfortunately stop due to some unforseen circumstances, I would like to get some nice quality dragons, maybe collector quality if the price is right.


----------



## smartymarty1990 (Sep 16, 2015)

smartymarty1990 said:


> I did used to bread American and Italian leather back morphs my self years ago, but had to unfortunately stop due to some unforseen circumstances, I would like to get some nice quality dragons, maybe collector quality if the price is right.


Also I am in Glasgow (Scotland) so would need Prices for couriers/delivery


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

smartymarty1990 said:


> Also I am in Glasgow (Scotland) so would need Prices for couriers/delivery


That's not a problem these days at least - there are many reputable reptile couriers traversing the entire of the UK. I get many things sent every year - even have someone who has animals couriered from me in Cardiff up to Inverness :gasp:

Prices tend to run from £40 up to £120 in the UK depending on the distance. As you're in Glasgow I'd expect to see them more around the £60-70 mark as not all of them make regular Scottish runs, but still not bad. You can even get stuff couriered from Hamm each show these days. You just mail the couriers and ask for a quote and a date and the animal gets picked up and brought to you direct.


----------

